
Using RINA to support highly available distributed clouds [pdf] - hidingfromherd
http://ict-pristine.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Use-cases-RINA-for-highly-available-distribuded-clouds.pdf
======
hbogert
Somehow I can never grasp RINA. John Day, one of RINA's proponents usually
blames TCP for being fundamentally broken. Ive yet to see a working stack

~~~
me2i81
Depends how you define "working", I guess. There are at least a couple of
research prototypes, ProtoRINA and IRATI, neither of which are anywhere near
production quality, but they do exist.

------
techdragon
As someone designing and building this sort of technology, it's nice to see a
full stack paper like this.

